# MSI Gaming Notebook + externer Monitor



## Mindfreak (23. November 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich besitze ein MSI Gaming Notebook mit i7 CPU und GTX 1070, 16GB RAM, SSD, HDD, DUALE, sehr gute Kühllösung. Cooler Booster 3 von MSI. 

Meine Fragen:

Da es bei bei mir meistens ein Desktop Replacement ist, steht das Notebook fest an einem Platz. Hin und wieder nehme ich es allerdings schon mit.
Wenn ich jetzt daheim einen Monitor dranhänge, geht dann GPU-Leistung verloren im Vergleich zum Betrieb mit dem nativen Display? 
Und bezüglich Wärme/Temperatur: Wenn ich das Notebook zuklappe und den externen Monitor zum Zocken nutze, ist das "schlecht" für die HItzentwicklung im Notebook (zugeklappt)? 

LG


----------



## Cinnayum (23. November 2016)

Mein GE60 funktionierte ohne Probleme hochkant mit ext. Monitor und zugeklappt.
Da war allerdings neben dem i7-4710HQ nur eine GTX860m drin.

Das Gigabyte P55K V3 geht ohne die zusätzliche Wärmeabfuhr über den Metallrahmen / Tastatur wegen Überhitzung aus.

Es kommt also auf einen Versuch an. Kaputtgehen kann aber nix.

Ich würde empfehlen leichtes UV mit XTU zu betreiben. -0,050v /-50mV Offset sind bei jeder CPU drin. Die meisten geben erst ab ca. -65mV bis -80mV mit Abstürzen auf.
Genauso merkt man die Begrenzung der Turbostufen um ~ x2 = 200 MHz in Spielen normalerweise nicht.
Da die Wärme mit mehr Takt mind. quadratisch ansteigt, (wegen Leiterquerschnitt und weiteren Effekten, wie höherer Spannung) bringt das ne Menge Kühlpotential und leisere Lüfter.

Du könntest auch die WLP noch austauschen. Das ist natürlich grenzwertig, bei einem nagelneuen NB. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich MSI da anstellt, wenn was ist. Man kommt aber sehr gut an alle Teile heran, bei den MSI-NBs, die ich bisher hatte.
Die Kühlung war ab Werk trotzdem sauschlecht (laut und unausgewogene Lüfterkurven).


----------



## TitaniaWD (23. November 2016)

Hallo Mindfreak, 

@Cinnayum hat schon vieles Wightiges gesagt.
Was für Auflösung hat dein externer Monitor? Full HD, QHD, 4K? Wenn seine Auflösung höcher als die des Laptops ist, dann würde die GPU-Auslastung natürlich höcher und vielleicht wird ein bißchen wärmer. Ansonsten – wenn die Auflösung gleich ist – dann würde dem Laptop egal welcher Monitor benutzt wird. 
Wenn man einen guten zusätzlichen Laptop-Kühler biem Zocken benutzt - sollten die Temperaturen OK sein.

lg
Titania_WD


----------



## Mindfreak (24. November 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Interessante Ansätze, Also ich werde kein UC oder OC betreiben. Ich trage auch keine andere WLP auf. Ich kann das zwar alles grundsätzlich machen, aber ich habe noch 3 Jahre Garantie und die Kühlung ist sehr gut. Sogar für OC ausgelegt.
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob jemand weiß, wie sich Notebooks zugeklappt verhalten. Oder ob die GPU intern mehr Power hat, also auf das integrierte Display, wie wenn ich das Signal via HDMI abgreife und das interne Display deaktiviere bzw. nicht nutze. 
Es ist übrigens ein 1080p IPS Display mit GSync 60HZ. Also das interne. Externer Monitor habe ich noch keinen.


----------



## amdahl (24. November 2016)

Wieso sollte es die Leistung der GPU beeinflussen wenn sie ihr Bild ueber einen anderen Anschluss weiterreicht? Das halte ich fuer reichlich abwegig.
Zugeklappt ist die Waermeabfur tendentiell etwas schlechter. Im Normalfall sollte das bei einem Gaming-Notebook aber nicht den Unterschied zwischen Throttling und kein Throttling ausmachen. Wenn du es stationaer betreibst und den Deckel offen lassen kannst dann mach das. Ein Stand, im Zweifelsfall mit Luefter, kann Temperatur- und Laermpegel zusaetzlich etwas senken.


----------

